# House sold



## Elainet (11 Jul 2020)

I took out a mortgage in September 2008 on fixed rate for 3 years. Sold property in 2013. I was told by AIB last month I might not be entitled to the 12% compensation as I no longer bank with them. Does anyone know if this is true. I assume a broken contract is a broken contract.


----------



## Elainet (11 Jul 2020)

Elainet said:


> I took out a mortgage in September 2008 on fixed rate for 3 years. Sold property in 2013. I was told by AIB last month I might not be entitled to the 12% compensation as I no longer bank with them. Does anyone know if this is true. I assume a broken contract is a broken contract.


I did get the 1615 payment 2 years ago


----------



## Johnno75 (11 Jul 2020)

If you got the €1615 your should get the Interest payment and capital reduction by way of a cheque.


----------



## jomo2020 (11 Jul 2020)

Elainet, Brendan advised that if your house is sold now/mortgage cleared you will get the 12% write down by cheque. I am in the same boat as you, waiting patiently with no communication from AIB yet.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Jul 2020)

__





						FAQ - AIB Prevailing Rate tracker redress Frequently Asked Questions
					

AIB quietly edited their website last Friday to say the following "While this case involved a number of complex issues the Bank has decided to accept the finding in full, and to apply the finding to other customers within the same cohort."   They have not issued any further information.  It is...



					askaboutmoney.com


----------

